# Living in Cyprus for three years



## lydia_ (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am moving to Cyprus for three years with my boyfriend, who has been posted there with the army.

There are a few areas I am confused about, I just wanted to confirm that what I've been reading is true for my circumstances.
Firstly I will be living in the country for 3 years so all I need to do when I get to Cyprus is to fill out a residence permit 'yellow slip'?

Secondly I am working for a company back in the UK and I will be working remotely as it is all internet based, but I am looking to go self-employed. -This is where I'm getting confused, I don't know what documentation I need to provide or what the rules are as surely I would be paying tax in the UK?

Thirdly I don't understand how healthcare will work in my circumstance, do I need to apply for private health care or could I just take out long term travel insurance?

Fourth (and finally!) Can I book a one way flight when I first go out to the country, or do I need to apply for my residence permit before hand? 

Thanks in advance!

Lydia


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

lydia_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Firstly I will be living in the country for 3 years so all I need to do when I get to Cyprus is to fill out a residence permit 'yellow slip'?


Hi Lydia!

Correct



lydia_ said:


> Secondly I am working for a company back in the UK and I will be working remotely as it is all internet based, but I am looking to go self-employed. -This is where I'm getting confused, I don't know what documentation I need to provide or what the rules are as surely I would be paying tax in the UK?


It depends mostly on where you get paid, and you should really talk to a good accountant to determine what is the best way overall, especially as it will be only for 3 years.



lydia_ said:


> Thirdly I don't understand how healthcare will work in my circumstance, do I need to apply for private health care or could I just take out long term travel insurance?


Private will be really expensive, and long term travel insurance wont cover you - if you are here for more than 6 months in total, or something like that, you are not deemed to be "traveling" - get an EHIC card and again, depending on where you get paid and pay NI. If you get paid here and pay NI here, you will need to get a healthcare card.



lydia_ said:


> Fourth (and finally!) Can I book a one way flight when I first go out to the country, or do I need to apply for my residence permit before hand?


One way is fine

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

lydia_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am moving to Cyprus for three years with my boyfriend, who has been posted there with the army.
> 
> ...


One question has to be answered before everything else.

Where will you live. On the base's or outside( meaning on Cyprus territory)


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

The question is not answered yet but after talking to many of our friends an customers working at the base and living outside, one thing is clear. You should talk to someone who knows the rules for your special case.

My friends say that if you are a dependent of a service personnel you don't need a permission to stay even if you live outside the base (as you have to because you are not married) 

So perhaps also the demand for health insurance and the rest also fall. So as said before, your boyfriend should talk to someone over here


----------



## lydia_ (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> The question is not answered yet but after talking to many of our friends an customers working at the base and living outside, one thing is clear. You should talk to someone who knows the rules for your special case.
> 
> My friends say that if you are a dependent of a service personnel you don't need a permission to stay even if you live outside the base (as you have to because you are not married)
> 
> So perhaps also the demand for health insurance and the rest also fall. So as said before, your boyfriend should talk to someone over here


Hi, sorry, I'm not living on the base but I have all the permissions to live in Cyprus from the Army side of things


----------



## lydia_ (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you Martijn, really helpful!!


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Are the army not helping people with this info? 

Try contacting ssafa SSAFA - Welcome to SSAFA Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think SSAFAs support extends to girlfriends of service personnel (Unless things have changed a lot lately)


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I don't think SSAFAs support extends to girlfriends of service personnel (Unless things have changed a lot lately)


If they can prove that they have lived together in UK it is no problem. I asked one of our customers yesterday about it. But they must have lived together otherwise no help


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok I looked it up.

On their eligibility page it says: 

Civil partners and former civil partners
Partners who are, or were, in an established relationship with a Beneficiary

And it also says: 

If you have any connection with the Armed Forces, even if it isn't covered above, then it's still worth getting in touch to see if we can help.

https://www.ssafa.org.uk/how-we-help/check-your-eligibility/


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

lydia_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am moving to Cyprus for three years with my boyfriend, who has been posted there with the army.
> 
> Lydia


Hello Lydia,

I think that most of your questions have been answered already, but just to clarify a couple of points, which I am sure your boyfriend will have already explained, but just in case he hasn't:

1. Regardless of whether you have lived together in the UK or not, the Army does not consider you to be a dependant - you will not be moved at public expense, nor you will have automatic rights to enter the SBA unaccompanied or purchase goods in the NAAFI. Crucially, it also means that unlike dependants who live off base, you will need to apply for residency.

2. Without dependant status, you will not be entitled to medical care through the Army medical facilities - this will need some careful consideration, as you are unlikely to get travel insurance for that length of time. Whilst I agree with the advice that you take an EHIC with you, strictly speaking, it does NOT cover you if you are not resident in the UK. After 90 days in Cyprus you will have to apply for Cyprus residency and your healthcare provision will be a consideration of the Cypriot authorities when they assess your application. Again, strictly speaking, when you apply for Cyprus residency, by implication you are no longer UK resident, and not therefore entitled to have your healthcare paid for by the UK through use of a UK issued EHIC abroad.

3. You say that the Army have given you all the permissions to live in Cyprus. However, outside of the SBAs, the Army has no sovereign authority - you will need to follow all Cypriot requirements and laws when in RoC.

4. SSAFA are a voluntary support organisation, and will assist you in any welfare issues - you do not have to prove that you have lived together in the UK or anywhere else. However, SSAFA are not in your boyfriend's chain of command and therefore have very little influence in substantive matters within the SBA.

5. You will probably find out more information from the .gov sites advising dependants about living in Cyprus

Try

https://www.gov.uk/british-forces-overseas-posting-cyprus

and

Welcome to the Army Rumour Service, the UK's largest military community | Army Rumour Service. (You just need to search for "girlfriend in Cyprus" to find what others in your position have found)

6. Good luck!


----------

